# Selección de moderadores ¿cómo se hace?



## Antonnio

Hola, me pregunto de qué modo alguien se convierte en moderador y si serán los mismos para siempre u otras personas podrán sustituirlos, ¿cuándo habrá periodo de elecciones?  ... desde mi punto de vista pienso que lo mejor es que esos "puestos" puedan ser ocupados de tanto en tanto por otras personas, aunque quiénsabe si habrá alguien dispuesto a invertir su tiempo en ello, otra pregunta ¿qué requisitos se deben cubrir para ser moderador? y ¿quién "modera" a los moderadores?


----------



## supercrom

Se supone que el moderatodo es el Jefazo supremo, Mr. Mike.
También supongo que no se eligen mediante dedocracia (con el dedo) sino mediante elecciones consensuada o mediante una encuesta entre todos los miembros y con periodo de "gobierno" de medio año... bueno la verdad son sólo suposiciones.
Otra suposición: el moderador ha de tener tiempo y dedicación, estar pendiente y ser esclavo del foro (¡qué dramático!).

*CROM*


----------



## alc112

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Se supone que el moderatodo es el Jefazo supremo, Mr. Mike.
> También supongo que no se eligen mediante dedocracia (con el dedo) sino mediante elecciones consensuada o mendiante una encuesta entre todos los miembros y con período de "gobierno" de medio año... bueno la verdad son sólo suposiciones.
> Otra suposición: el moderador ha de tener tiempo y dedicación, estar pendiente y ser esclavo del foro (¡qué dramático!).
> 
> *CROM*


Hayyy
¡¡¡cómo disfruté corrigiéndote esa tilde profe!!!
Es una buena pregunta
¿Tienen que descargarse algún programa para poder moderar el foro?


----------



## araceli

Hola gente:
Tengo entendido que periodo puede ir con o sin acento, a ver qué opinan los demás...
Dulces sueños


----------



## sergio11

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Creo que debería requerirse en primerísimo lugar el ser
> 
> Amable
> Tolerante
> Paciente
> 
> y con todo el respeto por su persona y trabajo pienso que a varios les falta una o más de esas características


 
Eso sería aburridísimo.  ¿A quién le gustaría participar de un foro así?  A mí no. El moderador debe ser conocedor del lenguaje, inteligente, audaz, sin pelos en la lengua, capaz de poner frenos donde se deba, y con sentido de humor, sarcasmo e ironía.  De otra manera, mejor vamos a un cementerio y les hablamos a los muertos.


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hayyy
> ¡¡¡cómo disfruté corrigiéndote esa tilde*, *profe!!!
> Es una buena pregunta
> ¿Tienen que descargarse algún programa para poder moderar el foro?


Espero no hacerte sentir mal (sólo un poquitín) pues puede escribirse tanto _período _como _periodo _(con tilde o sin él) debido a que tiene doble pronunciación. Por ello, no importa si pronuncias /pe.'ri.o.do/ (cuatro sílabas con hiato) o /pe.'rio.do/ (tres sílabas con diptongo) igual se entiende, caso semejante sucede con _cardíaco _o _cardiaco _(yo prefiero el diptongo y la pronunciación grave). No pasa lo mismo con otras palabras como _célebre _y _celebré_, la primera es adjetivo y la segunda es verbo (primera persona singular, modo indicativo, pretérito indefinido, perfectivo)...

Ya, mucha gramática por ahora...

Yo creo, según mi experiencia breve como diseñador de sitios web modestos, que los moderadores acceden al foro como cualquier usuario sólo que tienen acceso a carácteristicas más avanzadas de administración... son como los ayudantes del señor supremo administrador.

*¿¿¿¿¿¿Habrá postulantes para moderadores...??????

* *CROM

*​ Nota: el punto que se ubica en las barras indica división silábica y el apóstrofo el acento en la palabra.
P.S. No te olvides de la coma del vocativo.
P.S. 2 Déjame decirte que ahora escribes mucho mejor, ¡has mejorado un montón, alc112!
||
​


----------



## sergio11

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ...puede escribirse tanto _período _como _periodo _(con tilde o sin él) debido a que tiene doble pronunciación. Por ello, no importa si pronuncias /pe.'ri.o.do/ (cuatro sílabas con hiato) o /pe.'rio.do/ (tres sílabas con diptongo) igual se entiende, caso semejante sucede con _cardíaco _o _cardiaco _(yo prefiero el diptongo y la pronunciación grave)....


Cromteaches tiene razón.  Comprobado por diccionario RAE.


----------



## alc112

Ya sé que un moderador es un forero más con algunas opciones adicionales, pero quisiera saber qué pueden hacer que nosotros no podamos

Gracias


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ya sé que un moderador es un forero más con algunas opciones adicionales, pero quisiera saber qué pueden hacer que nosotros no podamos.
> 
> Gracias


 
¡Ah...! te refieres a las habilidades superiores de los moderadores... Hasta donde yo sé, ellos pueden crear subforos (sino Mr. Mike), pueden mover los _threads _(¿translation?), pueden publicar _stickies_ (anuncios ¿?), pueden aparecer como no conectados cuando sí lo están, pueden censurar a los usuarios(supongo que así es, ¿no?, ver caso rob ¿o por qué dice debajo *banned*?), pueden autorizar publicaciones en áreas restringidas o controladas como el de *Recursos-Resources*, creo que también pueden fusionar (fundir = _merge_) _threads_... y otras habilidades envidiables aún desconocidas (supongo de nuevo).
Lo que sí sé, con seguridad, es que ellos no pueden cambiar el nombre del usuario.

*CROM*


----------



## lsp

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¡Ah...! te refieres a las habilidades superiores de los moderadores....  pueden aparecer como no conectados cuando sí lo están


We can all choose to be invisible in the User Control Panel. I imagine another mod power though is that they can see when we're here, regardless of our visible or invisible preference setting.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola chicos,

Creo que habéis averiguado bien mas o menos lo que quiero cuando busco moderadores. A veces no conseguimos siempre ser amable. Me enfado de vez en cuando... Este pasa mucho cuando la gente no me escucha la primera vez que digo algo.

También quiero decir que no es fácil ser moderador. A veces tienen que hacer tareas que a alguna gente no le van a gustar. Por ejemplo, ahora intentamos reducir el ambiente de chat que existe. Hay miembros que no están de acuerdo con esta decisión.

Si no estas de acuerdo con las reglas, o confundido de que son, Comments & Suggestions es el mejor sitio para empezar una conversación sobre el tema. Si crees que un moderador dice lo que tiene que decir en una manera mala, mejor enviar un PM a mí o otra moderador con quien te cae bien. Hablar en publico sobre las personalidades no ayuda mucho. (Antonnio, escríbame...) 

Sobre Rob, de vez en cuando hago ‘ban’ de este grupo de filipinos que trabajan juntos. El esta en este grupo y lo he hecho el ban sin mirar como actúa aquí. Ya que veo su profile, puedo ver que dice que es australiano. Haha. Es filipino de verdad. Yo estaba listo para permitirle otra vez hasta que he visto que estaba mintiendo sobre su país.

Mike


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hola chicos,
> 
> Creo que habéis averiguado bien mas o menos lo que quiero cuando busco moderadores. A veces no conseguimos siempre ser amable. Me enfado de vez en cuando... Este pasa mucho cuando la gente no me escucha la primera vez que digo algo.
> 
> También quiero decir que no es fácil ser moderador. A veces tienen que hacer tareas que a alguna gente no le van a gustar. Por ejemplo, ahora intentamos reducir el ambiente de chat que existe. Hay miembros que no están de acuerdo con esta decisión.
> 
> Si no estas de acuerdo con las reglas, o confundido de que son, Comments & Suggestions es el mejor sitio para empezar una conversación sobre el tema. Si crees que un moderador dice lo que tiene que decir en una manera mala, mejor enviar un PM a mí o otra moderador con quien te cae bien. Hablar en publico sobre las personalidades no ayuda mucho. (Antonnio, escríbame...)
> 
> Sobre Rob, de vez en cuando hago ‘ban’ de este grupo de filipinos que trabajan juntos. El esta en este grupo y lo he hecho el ban sin mirar como actúa aquí. Ya que veo su profile, puedo ver que dice que es australiano. Haha. Es filipino de verdad. Yo estaba listo para permitirle otra vez hasta que he visto que estaba mintiendo sobre su país.
> 
> Mike




Mike!!! la primera vez que veo un post tuyo en castellano!!! Se puede corregir???  Perdón... me sale la "maestra" de adentro...


----------



## mkellogg

Vale.  Puedes corregirme!  De verdad, no escribo mucho en castellano.  Tengo que practicar más...

Mike


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hola chicos,
> 
> Creo que habéis averiguado bien más   Mike you say "bien" or "más o menos" not both  o menos lo que quiero cuando busco moderadores. A veces no conseguimos [ "a veces" and "siempre" cannot be placed together, they are  kind of contradictory>>> Sometimes and Always ]siempre ser amables. Me enfado de vez en cuando  ... Esto pasa mucho cuando la gente no me escucha la primera vez que digo algo.
> 
> También quiero decir que no es fácil ser moderador. A veces tienen que hacer tareas que a la gente/a algunas personas no les gusta  a alguna gente no le van a gustar. Por ejemplo, ahora intentamos reducir el ambiente de chat que existe. Hay miembros que no están de acuerdo con esta decisión.
> 
> Si no están ( you are addressing to the  whole forum)  de acuerdo con las reglas, o están confundidos acerca de qué  tratan  confundido de que son, Comments & Suggestions es el mejor sitio para empezar una conversación sobre el tema. Si creen que un moderador dice lo que tiene que decir en una manera mala de una mala manera, mejor envíenme un PM a mí u otro moderador que les caiga  bien/ con quien se lleven bien con quien te cae bien. Hablar en público sobre las personalidades no ayuda mucho. (Antonnio, escríbame...)
> 
> Sobre Rob, de vez en cuando hago ‘ban’ [ prohíbo a este grupo]de este grupo de filipinos que trabajan juntos. El está en este grupo y lo he prohibido sin mirar  he hecho el ban sin mirar como actúa aquí. Ya que veo su profile perfil, puedo ver que dice que es australiano. Haha. Es filipino de verdad. Yo estaba listo para permitirle otra vez participar en el foro  hasta que ví  que estaba mintiendo sobre su país.
> 
> Mike





aarrgghhh!!   The message is too short!!!


*
Hola chicos;

Creo que habéis averiguado bien lo que quiero cuando busco moderadores. A veces no conseguimos ser amables. Me enfado de vez en cuando  ... Esto pasa mucho cuando la gente no me escucha la primera vez que digo algo. 
También quiero decir que no es fácil ser moderador. A veces tienen que hacer tareas que a algunas personas no les gusta. Por ejemplo, ahora intentamos reducir el ambiente de chat que existe. Hay miembros que no están de acuerdo con esta decisión.

Si no están de acuerdo con las reglas, o están confundidos acerca de qué se trata/de qué tratan las reglas, Comments & Suggestions es el mejor sitio para empezar una conversación sobre el tema. Si creen que un moderador dice lo que tiene que decir de una mala manera, mejor envíenme un PM a mí u otro moderador que les caiga  bien/ con quien se lleven bien. Hablar en público sobre las personalidades no ayuda mucho. (Antonnio, escríbame...) 

Sobre Rob, de vez en cuando prohíbo a este grupo de filipinos que trabajan juntos. El está en este grupo y lo he prohibido sin mirar como actúa aquí. Ya que veo su perfil, puedo ver que dice que es australiano. Haha. Es filipino de verdad. Yo estaba listo para permitirle participar en el foro nuevamente hasta que ví que estaba mintiendo sobre su país.*

Mike, some corrections on the basis of your original text.  It could be improved as regards style but I think it is ok like this.

Besos 

PS>> suggestions?? Have I made the right corrections?


----------



## Benjy

and for those who dont speak spanish?


----------



## belén

Translation:

Hello guys:

I think you have found out well about what I am looking for when I seek moderators. Sometimes we don't seem to be nice. I get angry every now and then...this happens a lot when people don't listen to me the first time I say something.
I would also like to say that moderating is not easy. Sometimes, they have to do things some people don't like. For example, now we are trying to reduce the existing chat atmosphere. There are members that don't agree with this decision.

If you don't agree with the rules or are confused about what those rules are about, Comments and Suggestions is the best place to start a conversation about it. If you feel a moderator says what he/she has to say in a bad way, better send a PM to me or to another moderator that you like, that you get along with. Speaking in public about the personalities doesn't help much (Antonnio, please write me...)

Regarding Rob, every now and then, I ban this group of filipinos that work together. I  banned him before I checked how he acts here. Now that I see his profile, he says that he is Australian. Haha. He is a real Filipino. I was ready to let him participate in the forum again until I saw that he was lying about his country.

Mike


----------



## Benjy

belen said:
			
		

> Translation:
> 
> Hello guys:
> 
> I think you have found out well about what I am looking for when I seek moderators. Sometimes we don't seem to be nice. I get angry every now and then...this happens a lot when people don't listen to me the first time I say something.
> I would also like to say that moderating is not easy. Sometimes, they have to do things some people don't like. For example, now we are trying to reduce the existing chat atmosphere. There are members that don't agree with this decision.
> 
> If you don't agree with the rules or are confused about what those rules are about, Comments and Suggestions is the best place to start a conversation about it. If you feel a moderator says what he/she has to say in a bad way, better send a PM to me or to another moderator that you like, that you get along with. Speaking in public about the personalities doesn't help much (Antonnio, please write me...)
> 
> Regarding Rob, every now and then, I ban this group of filipinos that work together. I  banned him before I checked how he acts here. Now that I see his profile, he says that he is Australian. Haha. He is a real Filipino. I was ready to let him participate in the forum again until I saw that he was lying about his country.
> 
> Mike



thx for translating it


----------



## belén

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Se me ocurre que quizá podría haber un "buzón de quejas público" que sólo pudiera leer Mike...



Antonnio, ese deseo lo tienes cumplido, le puedes mandar un mensaje privado a Mike que solamente él leerá.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## el_novato

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hayyy
> ¡¡¡cómo disfruté corrigiéndote esa tilde profe!!!
> Es una buena pregunta
> ¿Tienen que descargarse algún programa para poder moderar el foro?




No me invitaron, pero, salgo a la defensa de cromteaches

*período * o *periodo*.  
 (Del lat. periŏdus, y este del gr. περίοδος).  

*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## el_novato

*English version *​please, do not forget the corrections. You can send them by e-mail.​
I read antonnio's comment, in the personal, I think moderators functions are very important. The responsibility is very demanding, because the moderatos are the components to ensure the forums success, and they must devote time to forum.   (but I am not telling that all moderators of this forum are very helpfully, or the opposite).  

I have not the opportunity to visit the forum like before; moderators were a surprise for me, when I heard about them.


Maybe moderators functions are not always visibles, maybe they make things that we do not see. Because I want to praise the activities of some moderatos, I repeat, maybe some moderators work in secret (I wanted to say "tras bambalinas").

I want to congratulate some moderators by their activities, and if the others are not working in secret, I want to encourage them to improve.


*Spanish version*​
Leí el comentario de Antonnio, en lo personal, pienso que las funciones de los moderadores son muy importantes.  La responsabilidad es muy demandante, porque son los componentes para asegurar el éxito de los foros, y tienen que dedicar tiempo a ello. (pero no estoy diciendo que todos los moderadores de este foro son de mucha ayuda, o lo contrario).

No tengo la oportunidad de visitar el foro como antes, los moderadores fueron una sorpresa para mi cuando supe de ellos.

Tal vez la funciones de los moderadores no son siempre visible, tal vez hagan cosas que no vemos. Porque quiero elogiar las actividades de algunos moderadores, repito, tal vez algunos trabajan en secreto (quise decir “tras bambalinas”).

Quiero  felicitar a algunos moderadores por sus actividades, y si los otros no están trabajando en secreto, quiero animarlos a mejorar.

Saludos
el novato


----------



## lauranazario

el_novato said:
			
		

> Tal vez la funciones de los moderadores no son siempre visible, tal vez hagan cosas que no vemos. Porque quiero elogiar las actividades de algunos moderadores, repito, tal vez algunos trabajan en secreto (quise decir “tras bambalinas”).



Novato,
Para beneficio de todos los Foreros, por favor clarifica la distinción que haces en tu propia mente sobre "las funciones no siempre visibles" de la primera oración y los "trabajos en secreto" que aludes en la segunda oración.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Maybe moderators functions are not always visibles, maybe they make things that we do not see. Because I want to praise the activities of some moderatos, I repeat, maybe some moderators work in secret (I wanted to say "tras bambalinas")



For the benefit of all Foreros, please explain your own mental distinction between the "functions are not always visibles" stated in the first sentence and the "work in secret (I wanted to say "tras bambalinas")" that you point out in your second sentence. 

BTW... "tras bambalinas" translates to 'behind-the-scenes'. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mkellogg

I, at least, am quite happy with the moderators.  

They have all volunteered their time to help maintain order in the forum and be helpful in general. Some of them even spend over one hour per day reviewing posts and answering user questions.  Their work has helped keep these forums interesting and enjoyable.  I think I am most proud of them when they are able to privately encourage a new member whose messages are a bit _maleducado_ to be much nicer and convert to a good forum member.

At the same time, we can all make mistakes in our decisions and tone of our messages.  If anybody has any suggestions of how the moderators can do their jobs better or other problems with them, please contact me confidentially by PM or write a moderator who you trust.

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, and thanks for the corrections Artrella!  I've got to sit down and study them later.

Mike


----------



## el alabamiano

Personally, I believe that those moderators whom I've had dealings with are better than the best, as well as the same for the WordReference forums in total.

A question/suggestion: would it be feasible to incorporate the FAQs & Stickys into an abbreviated version and have it seen during the registration process?

Since I registered in English, I have no idea how many other languages are available to those who register but, perhaps, at least create a list of links to the FAQs, as well as to the Stickys in each language forum.

Those signing up could be required to read the FAQs and applicable Stickys before they continue with the registration process, therefore becoming familiar with how the forum (should) work without constant "weaning" by others.

But, to maintain respect for new members, at one time I was also a "newbie," as were we all, so we do know how it feels to feel "lost" around here.

Neal


----------



## Benjy

i honestly dont see how that would help. when installing new software how many times have you actually read the eula? and thats usually pretty important  i find that people are usually consistantly friendly and polite from the begining, and there are others who continually ask questions with very few pleases or thank you's.. its just the way people are, and i dont think adding the forums rules to the registration would really change that


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Neal!

I think that it would be best to link to the posting rules from within the "New thread" and "new post" templates.  As soon as I find a day to make those modifications I will!

Mike


----------



## lsp

Maybe a confirmation email to newly registered members with some key, bulleted points would be more likely to be read. They would arrive in a singular, seemingly personalized greeting, and probably when the person is not in the midst of trying to get a translation/definition for some other, possibly pressing, matter.


----------



## el alabamiano

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Neal!
> 
> I think that it would be best to link to the posting rules from within the "New thread" and "new post" templates. As soon as I find a day to make those modifications I will!
> 
> Mike


A better idea!


----------



## lsp

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> A better idea!


um...than what?


----------



## lauranazario

lsp said:
			
		

> Maybe a confirmation email to newly registered members with some key, bulleted points would be more likely to be read. They would arrive in a singular, seemingly personalized greeting...



Hmmm... that may not be feasible since anyone can choose not to receive emails or PMs. It's one of the things people get to 'customize' on their respective User Control Panels.


----------



## lsp

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hmmm... that may not be feasible since anyone can choose not to receive emails or PMs. It's one of the things people get to 'customize' on their respective User Control Panels.


Right, I hadn't thought of that. Oh well... display a confirmation/successful registration page, maybe? I can't remember what you see when you first successfully complete the registration process...?


----------



## el_novato

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Novato,
> Para beneficio de todos los Foreros, por favor clarifica la distinción que haces en tu propia mente sobre "las funciones no siempre visibles" de la primera oración y los "trabajos en secreto" que aludes en la segunda oración. ...



No supe traducir “tras bambalinas” y opté por la palabra secreto o invisible, y tal vez escogí mal las palabras.

En todas las empresas, coorporaciones, gobiernos, hay personas que realizan actividades para beneficio de todos, sin que el autor de dicha actividad tenga que ser mencionado (actuan tras bambalinas).  Con esto quiero dar  a entender, que hay foreros  que realizan actividades para el beneficio del foro, y no precisamente tienen que ser publicados sus nombres; o nosotros tengamos que saber quien fue el autor de tal beneficio.

No se si mal interpretaste mi comentario, por la frase que usas "en tu propia mente"; o yo estoy mal interpretando tu observacion.  *Espero tu respuesta*.

Pero de todas formas, el mensaje es el mismo,  se necesita de personas dedicadas y comprometidas para tener la responsabilidad de moderador.* Y quiero felicitarlos*.


			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ... Quiero  felicitar a algunos moderadores por sus actividades, y si los otros no están trabajando en secreto *(trabajando tras bambalinas)*, quiero animarlos a mejorar. ...








			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> Novato,
> For the benefit of all Foreros, please explain your own mental distinction between the "functions are not always visibles" stated in the first sentence and the "work in secret (I wanted to say "tras bambalinas")" that you point out in your second sentence. ...



I did not know translate "it". and I decided to use "secreto" and "invisible", and maybe I chose the wrong words

In all companies, corporations, governments, there are people making activities for profit of all, without the necessity that autor have to be mentioned (they work "behind the scenes").  With this, I want to say, there are foreros making activities for forum profit, and their names do not  have to be mentioned; or we need to know who was the profit autor.

I do not know if you misinterpreted my comments by the phrase used by you "your own mental distinction"; or I am misinterpreting your observation. * I wait your answer*.

But anyway, the message is the same, it is needed dedicated people, for to have moderator responsibility. *I want to congratulate them.*


			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ...I want to congratulate some moderators by their activities, and if the others are not working in secret *(working behind the scene)*, I want to encourage them to improve. ...



Saludos

el novato


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> Right, I hadn't thought of that. Oh well... display a confirmation/successful registration page, maybe? I can't remember what you see when you first successfully complete the registration process...?



I just went through registration again to see what it's like.  Yes, I'm a glutton for pleasure I guess.  

One agrees, with a perfunctory mouse click, to refrain from the usual list of comportamiento necio, and that's it. The print is, as we would all expect, small.

The registrant also agrees that administrators and moderators may move, edit and delete posts and threads, _as they see fit, _for the benefit of the forum.  

If anyone would like to see all the detail, just log out and attempt to register again.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Chill, Novato.  
That's precisely WHY I asked the question... because I wanted to hear what you had to say regarding how you chose to express yourself in your two sentences. I would never want to put words on anyone's mouth! 

And now that you clarified that you intended to refer --on both instances-- to "invisible" or "undetectable" work, I can tell you more about it.

Yes, there is a HUGE amount of almost "undetectable" or "invisible" work that is part of a Mod's responsibility to keep WR running. That includes (in no particular order of importance) discussing forum policies, rules and procedures; technical brainstorming; content improvement (a.k.a new forum conceptualization/development/implementation); content enrichment (finding reference materials to populate our different resource sections or threads); googling, googling, and googling some more to provide sound/reliable information/replies to Foreros' questions; thread management (moving threads to and from the right forums, much like directing traffic); editing thread names to provide relevant titles; taking care of a gazillion PMs addressing everything from petty complaints to requests for personalized language assistance); and _three million other things_ that we have to do IN ADDITION to being *regular Foreros*. I find it so hard to understand why people forget we ARE Foreros too!

Yeah, being a Mod is hard and time-consuming work... and we do it because we love it, and because we love WR. Our dedication and our knowledge and our technical abilities have earned us our posts.

So I encourage EVERYONE... next time you think a Mod's role is all about power and privileges, you're wrong... dead wrong. It's about committment... and a deep-rooted love for languages. That's why everything we do is an attempt to safeguard the quality of the LANGUAGE conversation/discussion here. We don't want Trolls, we don't want chatters, we don't want pranksters here. And part of our job makes us look like the "bad guys" who are always watching... like boogeymen lurking around to close threads as if out of mere whim. Well, my fellow Foreros... we do NOT act on whims and we do NOT "take it out on certain people." We're just keeping the peace around this piece of cyberspace heaven. Amen!

LN


----------



## cuchuflete

WOW!!

According to Laura's (accurate) description of what Mods do, no person in their right mind would want that job.!

So, there you have it.  A necessary pre-condition to be considered for the job is that one must be at least a little addled/chiflado.  If a Mod is not sufficiently nutty, on-the-job training is provided at no charge. 


Saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## silvi113

Hola a Todos/as los amigos:
leyendo este "tratado" lo encuentro absolutamente INTERESANTE, aunque como soy bastante nueva aqui, desearía saber como se hace para guardarlo, o seleccionarlo o ponerlo dentro de alguna carpeta, quizá? Si alguien se digna gentilmente a darme un consejo o ayuda, le seré grata incondicionalmente.
Gracias miles.
*Silvina*


----------



## Silvia

Silvina, I tried to reply your email earlier, but it came back to me saying something's wrong with your yahoo account.

You already know how to post a reply, to open a new thread, just click on "new thread, ask a question"

I hope this helps!


----------



## Leopold

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> WOW!!
> 
> According to Laura's (accurate) description of what Mods do, no person in their right mind would want that job.!
> 
> So, there you have it. A necessary pre-condition to be considered for the job is that one must be at least a little addled/chiflado. If a Mod is not sufficiently nutty, on-the-job training is provided at no charge.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchuflete



Just for the sake of curiosity, Cuchu. What about your double nature?
Is it you commitment half-commitment or something? 

L.


----------



## te gato

Hola;
I just got done reading all of this...and I think that you guy's..oops "ALL" do a great job! I would not want it..From having to make sure that people keep to the topic of the threads and at the same time making sure that they have free speech...Dealing with the "NEWBEES" such as myself who are just learning Spanish...Dealing with all the off-color remarks, yet at the same time letting them go on...Doing corrections--for the benefit of others...At times letting us have a good time while learning....Doing all the looking up of words..Putting up with people who MAY have had a bad day and and take it out on the others buy the way of curt remarks...Putting up with the different opinions, thoughts, ideas, translations, sayings--and still remembering that we all come from different places and cultures and accepting them with the grace that you all do. To me this is a great way to learn..Sure some of the people who reply to what you have said--You want to smack up side the head!! But that is life..To me you all have been great.....Thank you for all that  you do.
Besos
Te gato


----------

